# Question about ECS lightweight crank pulley.



## RabbitTim (Jan 3, 2010)

I installed ECS lightweight crank pulley (not under drive) on my MK5 Rabbit a month ago. After that, i notice a rattling noise from engine whenever the car from stop to move. Car is manual, when i release the clutch to the conjoining point, i hear that noise. Also, the noise will come up at 1900RPM-2200RPM at gear fourth and fifth with AC ON!
Anyone has this experience before? please help!
Thanks
Tim


----------



## RabbitTim (Jan 3, 2010)

no one has this problem?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I could see this happening because you no longer have a harmonic balancer. The crank on the 2.5 is pretty long, and i would imagine you would get a certain amount of vibration because of that. Just a guess though. could be something else. But you wouldn't catch me using one of those.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

an mine for 20K no issues yet.
installed others on races car and and street car, no issues.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

50k on mine, no issues


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

DerekH said:


> I could see this happening because you no longer have a harmonic balancer. The crank on the 2.5 is pretty long, and i would imagine you would get a certain amount of vibration because of that. Just a guess though. could be something else. But you wouldn't catch me using one of those.


As far as I have seen, our motor does not have a harmonic balancer...old american muscle? Yeah they need them.our motor has a little more weight precision these days...


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

20,000 with no problems!!!


----------



## Cevin (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds like a throw-out bearing in your clutch


----------



## RabbitTim (Jan 3, 2010)

the clutch shouldn't have any problem since nothing wrong in switching gears


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> As far as I have seen, our motor does not have a harmonic balancer...old american muscle? Yeah they need them.our motor has a little more weight precision these days...


Torsional dampers have nothing to do with light weight, or precision... They also are not related in any fashion to the external balance setups on the older v8's. The 2.5L stock pulley does have a damper in it, take a close look.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

*lightwieght pulley*

Response to nothing leaves stock - Please stop selling stuff which can potentialy ruin motors down the road. Yes in the short term it will cause no issues but the 2.5's have a need for the harmonic balancers even if it is just rubber. work with us and not against.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

they are the *BIGGEST* waste of money. Take it off


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hop2it said:


> Response to nothing leaves stock - Please stop selling stuff which can potentialy ruin motors down the road. Yes in the short term it will cause no issues but the 2.5's have a need for the harmonic balancers even if it is just rubber. work with us and not against.


geez. if you have proof, fine. but there is not any. 

also, the under drive is almost a must for the SRI 7200 redline guys. we have had 3 cars that the belt flies off because of the RPM's added. put that on and it drops the belt rpm's and wors mint.

and look around. what shops or people help and try to improve the 2.5L stuff? yes nls/me, we are in that small list, working hard with "you" to make the small 2.5 sceen better. we have worked, beat, dyno, tested, made parts, explored, did one offs on so many 2.5L's
 
sorry to "let you down"


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow guys, no need to beat up on NLS. If it wasn't for them we would be lacking in a lot of stuff. Just because they make/sell a product you don't like doesn't mean they are bad people.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> geez. if you have proof, fine. but there is not any.
> 
> also, the under drive is almost a must for the SRI 7200 redline guys. we have had 3 cars that the belt flies off because of the RPM's added. put that on and it drops the belt rpm's and wors mint.
> 
> ...


Granted I do not support underdriving things, but it absolutely is a must for the high rev setup. Untill a full pulley setup like the one Gruven has for the vr6 comes around Ill keep the stocker on and shift at lower rpms lol.

Also without NLS alot of us/you would be f*cked :thumbup:


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

I had a problem with ECS crank pulley on my VR. The key was not long enough to seat into the key way on the crank. So i snapped the key off and destroyed the pulley.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

NLS Ok I was a bit harsh... It seems there is a reason the balancer is there and removing it may not be wize.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

hop2it said:


> NLS Ok I was a bit harsh... It seems there is a reason the balancer is there and removing it may not be wize.


:facepalm:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ... also, the under drive is almost a must for the SRI 7200 redline guys. we have had 3 cars that the belt flies off because of the RPM's added. put that on and it drops the belt rpm's and wors mint. ...


Really?
You've seen the belt actually COME OFF the stock diameter pulley when revving to 7200rpm?
Damn. Crazy. 
Looks like I'll need an underdrive pulley stat. 
The C2 SRI will be mine come WF.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

YES both my personal car and teh nls road course car blew belts off with stock size crank pulley over 7000rpm. i went thru 4-5 belts till we made a tensioner pulley with edges. the road course we did the under drive and it worked just as well...he went thru 3 belts before that.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> YES both my personal car and teh nls road course car blew belts off with stock size crank pulley over 7000rpm. i went thru 4-5 belts till we made a tensioner pulley with edges. the road course we did the under drive and it worked just as well...he went thru 3 belts before that.


That's wild. 
Anyone want to buy a stock diameter, lightweight pulley?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I had about 75,000 miles on mine with zero issues. I had 106,000 miles on my car when I sold it and it still had the stock belt on it. Try taking it off and put the stock pulley on, make sure that's def the issue. If it is then call ESC and talk to them. They may send you a new one. Also double check your install, make sure it's sitting flush.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

First off, learn what the hell your talking about before bashing anyone or their products on here. Josh and NLS have worked on my car multiple times and have never left me dissatisfied with anything. They make quality parts at a good price and do top notch work on VWs. They are pretty much the ONLY shop Ill ever take my Rabbit to because I trust them with my car and I know that they wont let me down or screw me over. Josh knows the 2.5 engine inside and out and is always willing to help any of us out, no matter what it is. Theres me 2 cents...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks taylor.

its not the ECS pulley. its when you rev over 7200. its too fast for the tensioner. the pull on the tensioner at that RPM is what make it go nut, rev hit, shift and the tension unloads so fast the belt jumps.
we fixed it 2 ways. my personal car we put a tensionr pulley on that had sides on the pulley to hold it in there. the other we did a underdrive pulley to slow the belt speed down.
both work


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

7,200rpm... 
Mmmmmmmmmm 
Can't wait!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

X2!
Plus boost? I'll be in heaven!


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

RabbitTim said:


> I installed ECS lightweight crank pulley (not under drive) on my MK5 Rabbit a month ago. After that, i notice a rattling noise from engine whenever the car from stop to move. Car is manual, when i release the clutch to the conjoining point, i hear that noise. Also, the noise will come up at 1900RPM-2200RPM at gear fourth and fifth with AC ON!
> Anyone has this experience before? please help!
> Thanks
> Tim


stick a large speaker magnet to the oil pan. seriously.


----------

